# How to use the CMSettings automatic backlight settings



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

For anyone wanting more info on how to use the cool automatic backlight settings available to us in CMSettings, here's a write up I put together a while back when I was using it on CM7 on my D2:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/626-CM7-AutoBacklight-Settings---customize-your-phone-backlight-settings

These settings are available in many (all at this point?) Nexus Roms via the CyanogenMod Settings app in the app drawer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mikemar (Dec 27, 2011)

Very cool! I liked it so much, I registered just to say Thank you.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

mikemar said:


> Very cool! I liked it so much, I registered just to say Thank you.


Well thanks, much appreciated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

